

Be careful with Amazon Kindle refunds - grep

"Returning Kindle Content
Any content you purchase for Kindle from the Amazon Kindle store is eligible for return and refund if we receive your request within 7 days of the date of purchase. Once a refund is issued, the item will be removed from Your Media Library and will no longer be readable on your Kindle. To request a refund and return, click the Customer Service button in the Contact Us box in the right-hand column of this page to reach us via phone or e-mail. Please make sure to include the title of the item you wish to return in your request."<p>Amazon Policy<p>I had some problems with the 1-click payment, bought some items by mistake and then I received an email saying that I'm not able to ask for refunds.<p>Can they do that? I'm starting to hate Amazon.
======
sdgdthfd
What? It specifically says that you can, and even tells you how to start the
process off.

~~~
grep
I told them the same and the answer was:

"I understand your viewpoint, and I regret that you are so disappointed by our
company's decision. I wish things could have worked out differently.

Thank you again for taking the time to share your comments with us. Please
know that we respect your opinions and value your feedback.

Best regards,

Account Specialist Amazon.com"

~~~
sdgdthfd
Ahh, I see. That wasn't clear from your post. If they've denied you what was
clearly promised, as they appear to, then it's charge-back time.

